# Galicia



## Elvia1023 (Apr 3, 2020)

I kept forgetting to post these from last year but here are some pics from Galicia in Spain. I had a great trip and seen some amazing sights.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Sully (Apr 3, 2020)

Beautiful. My mom lives on the southern coast near Malaga. Can’t wait to go visit, if the world ever returns to something approaching normal.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 4, 2020)

Gorgeous pics my friend!


----------



## Thermo (Apr 4, 2020)

Very nice...A welcome reprieve....


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 6, 2020)

N


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 6, 2020)

I wanted to write nice pics but it went through in error and I couldn't edit my post! Is there a reason we can't edit posts now?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sully said:


> Beautiful. My mom lives on the southern coast near Malaga. Can’t wait to go visit, if the world ever returns to something approaching normal.



Near to Marbella? I went to Marbella last year with my mates and had a lot of fun


----------



## Sully (Apr 17, 2020)

Elvia1023 said:


> Near to Marbella? I went to Marbella last year with my mates and had a lot of fun



Close. East of Marabella, near Almuñecar.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sully said:


> Close. East of Marabella, near Almuñecar.



It's a nice area but I haven't been to Almuñecar. Hopefully I will be going back to Galicia later this year. Galicia is at the top of Portugal in the North West of Spain. If I don't go back I will probably travel to somewhere else in Spain when I can. I travelled to Tenerife at the start of March just before everywhere was locked down. Although I didn't take a single picture the whole holiday


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 19, 2020)

AGGRO said:


> I wanted to write nice pics but it went through in error and I couldn't edit my post! Is there a reason we can't edit posts now?



I am not sure because usually I get about 5 mins to edit my posts.

Yes I just edited this so it must just be your account?


----------



## putazorra (Apr 29, 2020)

That's such a beautiful area. I've been to Galicia, Spain before. I walked the 500 mile pilgrimage nearly twenty years ago. You might have heard of it. It's called El Camino de Santiago Compostela. The pilgrimage ends in Santiago de Compostela. I thought I'd have time to walk all the way to the coast (Finesterre) but stopped at the Cathedral. I'd love to go back.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 20, 2020)

putazorra said:


> That's such a beautiful area. I've been to Galicia, Spain before. I walked the 500 mile pilgrimage nearly twenty years ago. You might have heard of it. It's called El Camino de Santiago Compostela. The pilgrimage ends in Santiago de Compostela. I thought I'd have time to walk all the way to the coast (Finesterre) but stopped at the Cathedral. I'd love to go back.



I forgot to reply to this. Thanks for posting and yes I have heard of it. I was offered 2 choices on the last main day in Spain and that was a well known beach or to see the cathedral in Santiago de Compostela. We felt like chilling that day so we picked the beach. I had been out with a group of girls the night before and was hungover so that's the main reason. I love a famous biscuit from Santiago de Compostela. Did you try Caprichos de Santiago whilst you were there?


----------



## Victory (Jun 15, 2020)

Nice girls!


----------

